# Cohiba Sublime EL 2005?



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Just so I know I'm not crazy...

I saw a box of Cohiba Sublime EL 2005 today.

Fishy Points.

#1 - I thought this was an 04' release.

#2 - The Date code on the box was MAR07

Non-Fishy Points.

#1 - I found several references to a 2005 release on the net, but not on the Habanos site.

#2 - Size/Shape is dead-on.

#3 - Watermark/Label/Blacklight/Box all check out.

#4 - They taste REAL nice. Like...amazing nice.

#5 - I trust the source.

Other Points:

#1 - The paper-thingy on the inside talks about aging for 2 years...which is why I think that an 07 date would be ok.

How would you all approach this? Trust them? Not trust them?

(Pics forth-coming)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Just so I know I'm not crazy...
> 
> I saw a box of Cohiba Sublime EL 2005 today.
> 
> ...


:r :r I don't think so. Think about it. Why would a cigar only produced in '04, or even '05, have an '07 box code?  Your "other point" is flawed. The tobacco for these was aged before using it for cigars.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Post pics, it'll help 100%.

What is the entire box code?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Sublime is a 2004 EL. 
A 2005 band and/or a 2007 box code is a dead giveaway that they are Fauxhibas.
:2


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Just so I know I'm not crazy...
> 
> I saw a box of Cohiba Sublime EL 2005 today.
> 
> ...


First you say you trust the source, then you ask should you trust them or not trust them. Obviously if you have doubts, you *DON'T* trust your source. If he has the cigars you described, then it would lead me to believe he isn't on the up and up. Having a respected and proven vendor that you trust is paramount when purchasing Cuban cigars. Save your money and find a respected and trustworthy vendor.:2


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

My leg is starting to feel a tad stretched.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess I should have worded the "I trust the source" part differently. I've trusted him in the past...

I'm thinking I'll pass on them...and honestly, I don't know that I'll use that source any time soon.

Thanks guys.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Good for you, bro! Just for chits and giggles, how much was the source asking?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

NCRadioMan said:


> Good for you, bro! Just for chits and giggles, how much was the source asking?


500 i'm guessing...


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Close...$300


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

There was a thread here stating that they made them till March of 05. Might have continued to make them longer.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=102356&highlight=sublimes#post102356

Anyone ever see a revisiado box of these?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Mr. Doug said:


> Close...$300


Keep walking, my friend.

but anyway how is $300 close to $500?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Close...$300


Another indication they are fake. Thanks Mr. Doug. I wouldn't use the source anytime soon either. Like, never.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Close...$300





ResIpsa said:


> Keep walking, my friend.
> 
> but anyway how is $300 close to $500?


Don't walk, run!!!

If any were for sale now your probably talking at minimum twice that.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

$300 isn't close to $500....That was more of a response to your "I'll bet they were REAL cheap" insinuation.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I somehow think it needs to be clarified.
You are referring to a "source" and most of us think of a "source" as a legit vendor, found and used through the many experiences of many BOTLS.

For $300, speaking of a "source", my guess would be that source is not a recognized, regularly used, store front "vendor". That type of source sounds more like a "source", not inferring a legit vendor.

Couple the price with 2005, with the "type of vendor" we are referring to and the answer is quite clear as to their authenticity.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Blueface said:


> I somehow think it needs to be clarified.
> For $300, speaking of a "source", my guess would be that source is not a recognized, regularly used, store front "vendor". That type of source sounds more like a "source", not inferring a legit vendor.


Correct. This is a situation where we're not talking about anyone that anybody here purchases from. Not a "Vendor" or website, or anything like that. We're talking about a person that (normally) has very good and reputable connections.

In all honesty, I don't believe that this guy knew A: what he had and B: that they were fake at all.

I'm spending more time right now trying to think of a way to let this guy know what he's got, and not to sell them to someone else.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Correct. This is a situation where we're not talking about anyone that anybody here purchases from. Not a "Vendor" or website, or anything like that. We're talking about a person that (normally) has very good and reputable connections.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't believe that this guy knew A: what he had and B: that they were fake at all.
> 
> I'm spending more time right now trying to think of a way to let this guy know what he's got, and not to sell them to someone else.


Try reading this not all inclusive but might help:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91044


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Just so I know I'm not crazy...
> 
> I saw a box of Cohiba Sublime EL 2005 today.
> 
> ...


You mentioned that they "They taste REAL nice. Like...amazing nice" Did you get one for free?


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep...and I'm still saying that it was a fantastic tasting cigar. I'm not sure I want to know why it was good...but I'm sticking by that one.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you think they taste good, just smoke them up. I find the legit Sublimes to not taste very good, so you may be luckier than buying the real deal...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have recently heard some ridiculous rumors that there are in fact authentic cigars making it over here. Supposedly coming in without bands and without boxes.
The packaging is done here. I considered that to be a crazy thought at first but then realized, it could really be true and if you read on, could make sense.

In Cuba, the factory manager and everyone down the line makes peanuts.
The cigars are not controlled.
The back doors open all the time.
If everyone up the ladder, all the way to the port, gets taken care of (and doesn't really take much to do that based on the average person earning $10 a month), is it possible they can leave Cuba, make a stop somewhere and show up in the states with no indication of actual country of origin? Don't know but it sure makes for interesting story.

I then said to myself, heck, if Cubans (the human kind) can be picked up, brought over, and dropped off on any street in Miami, why not cigars? So....... is it possible as we know very well that there may be a whole lot of fakes out there that are just plain awful but at the same time, can there be a bunch that are fakes, but only as it relates to the packaging? I guess why not? With modern technology, it wouldn't be hard to replicate the images for the boxes but I would bet there are noticeable differences in the real and the fake.

I suppose the answer would lie with some of us that have been Cohiba whores trying one of these good fakes out. I have seen a thread or two dissecting what appeared to be an excellent fauxhiba. Perhaps many would be fooled. Perhaps I would be fooled in spite of how many legit ones I have had. Perhaps if the cigar is well rolled, tastes good, burns good and is half price, maybe that is not a bad thing either, perhaps just not the real thing.

I would gladly volunteer if you were to send them around. I would truly be curious as to how it compares to my memories of my Sublimes. Only thing is that given how much I have paid for my Sublime boxes in the past, coupled with how quickly they disappeared and appear to never be in my budget again, if these that you saw are that good, I might end up pissed at all the money I wasted. I will end up wishing I knew your source. However, chances are they are fake, fakes, rather than real fakes.


----------

